# Marconi Handbooks etc



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sanford Mill Industrial, part of Chelmsford Museums
http://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/collections-sandford-mill

Firstly, I would like to let you know that at Sanford Mill Museum on the outskirts of Chelmsford, we have variuos mock-up Radio Rooms, dating from Pre Titanic to the Radio Officers” end of play” at the end of the last century. Along with several equipment’s that we have on display i.e. samples of Ranging from the CR.100 to the Atlanta Receiver, to the Conqueror Transmitter et al.

In the last 6 months I become a “Friend” to the above and have been cataloguing the “Technical Library” there. From the Marconi perspective is unique, I have come across several of the handbook written by the Marconi Wireless & Telegraph Company & Marconi International Marine Company Ltd. which I have seen nowhere else, honestly the products that MIMCO has manufactured is amazing. 
What I want to say is because of the above, if anyone needs some technical information i.e. circuit diagrams, layouts etc. for I may be able to help. 

Pls note, I will provide electronic media only (no Photostat copies), the pension only goes so far.

All the best – Charles Marshall, Ex Radio Officer – Email [email protected]


----------

